
The Army May Have Found Its Next Rifle in a Colorado Garage - da02
https://taskandpurpose.com/army-rifle-ribbon-gun/
======
masonic
Original, 15+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18118206](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18118206)

~~~
da02
Thanks. I don't know why HN didn't send me to that page when I posted it. I
copied the URL straight from the address bar.

